
Do blogging platforms reflect what people think of you? - rosiesherry
E.g. If someone used Blogger as their blogging platform, what would it make you think of them?
======
webgurl83
Lol um... I use Blogger as my platform right now. I'm going to be doing a
migration to SunSed soon. I don't think it really matters these days. I guess
they might think I'm impatient, because I refuse to spend hours and hours
maintaining WP!

